# cut a bunch of bowl blanks today!



## endacoz (Jan 18, 2015)

Built this thing to hold my logs to help with safety and control.

After I was done cutting my little helper (2.5) came outside to help carry the freshly cut wood into the shop.

Video of my blanks.  A variety of woods, maple, ash, cherry, walnut, box elder and idk.

Cutting up bowl blanks with chain saw 01: http://youtu.be/SOa0hZQdROI

It was great using my chainsaw for over an hour with newly sharpended chains!


----------



## triw51 (Jan 18, 2015)

You have been busy like the stand you made and a great helper you have.
In the first picture what is the wood that has a yellowish sapwood but a dark reddish heart?


----------



## endacoz (Jan 18, 2015)

triw51 said:


> You have been busy like the stand you made and a great helper you have.
> In the first picture what is the wood that has a yellowish sapwood but a dark reddish heart?



I was told walnut


----------



## wyone (Jan 18, 2015)

Ok.. now I am jealous of all the bowl blanks!


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jan 18, 2015)

Been meaning to build a stand like that. Just have too many other projects going on. I'm sure you can understand!


----------



## mark james (Jan 18, 2015)

Love the pic of the Lil Nipper!


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 19, 2015)

What is that stuff on the ground?  ECK...is that snow?

The stand is cool, and I wish I were young enough to lift logs onto it....I'm getting older everyday cutting timber.  Looks like someone has a 'helper' too!  Outstanding!!

Congrats on the turning stock.  Can never have enough....




Scott (cut 450 blanks today myself) B


----------



## endacoz (Jan 19, 2015)

> Scott (cut 450 blanks today myself) B



I see you updated your website!  What other woods were you cutting today?  Going to put more in your site?


----------



## Tom D (Jan 19, 2015)

I cut these up Saturday and waxed them yesterday and today. They are wild black cherry. Guess what? No snow. (60 deg.)


----------



## wyone (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes please...  one truckload will do me for a bit.


----------



## VE5MDH (Jan 22, 2015)

*Wax*



Tom D said:


> I cut these up Saturday and waxed them yesterday and today. They are wild black cherry. Guess what? No snow. (60 deg.)



TomD, Remember the only stupid question is the one not asked!

May I ask why you waxed your cuts? Is this to preserve the moisture of the wood? Or does it keep bugs out of your wood? Or maybe another reason altogether?

Oh, and what type of wax is used?

Thanks in advance. (BTW, beautiful wood!).

Michael


----------



## Tom D (Jan 27, 2015)

VE5MDH said:


> Tom D said:
> 
> 
> > I cut these up Saturday and waxed them yesterday and today. They are wild black cherry. Guess what? No snow. (60 deg.)
> ...


 

Michael, the main reason I seal the blanks is to slow down the drying there fore reducing the cracking. This is not so critical for pen blanks because of the size but it does help considerably for larger bowl blanks. It also holds in the the moisture so I don't have to turn the rough bowls immediately. I use a product called Green Wood Sealer, there is also Anchor Seal or just plain melted parfin wax.


----------

